# hard freezes for over a year and a half



## Tomlintm (Sep 17, 2016)

i been having this issues since windows 10 came out a year and a half ago still freezing up i reformated my drive several time thru and still no go few days later hard freezes. i even downloaded a recent iso from the website that had version 1511 and updated to 1607

CPU-AMD FX-8350
Motherboard-ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer
RAM-G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 i did have 16gb but my wife took 2 of the 4 sticks for her pc lol
GPU-SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 480 8GB
Case-Rosewill THOR V2
Storage-Samsung 120GB SSD 840 Series,Seagate 1.5TB 5200RPM HDD
PSU-EVGA SuperNOVA 850 P2, 80+ PLATINUM 850W
Display(s)-3x AOC 2269WM 22in
Cooling-Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO/with 120 mm
Keyboard-Redragon ASURA K501 USB Gaming Keyboard
Mouse-Redragon M601 CEN

now i did alot of testing replaced my cpu with a fx4350 still froze, replaced ram with completly different but still ddr3-1600 ram still froze, another motherboard which is the same board still froze, replaced my second drive still froze, replaced my video card still froze, then recently replaced my 1000w gold psu with a 850w platnium psu still froze

now with all that stuff i tested i actully upgraded my wifes pc with all the parts i tested and load and behold her pc runs flowlessly w/o freezes and what nought which confuses me to the extreme but its what it is but my pc on the other hand still freezing up

now i did find somthing in my eventlog each time my pc would freeze its consistent each time

Critical 9/14/2016 6:00:47 PM Kernel-Power 41 (63) -The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
(from when i do a hard restart by pressing the power button)

Information 9/14/2016 6:00:47 PM FilterManager 6 None - File System Filter 'npsvctrig' (10.0, ‎2016‎-‎07‎-‎15T22:28:33.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

Information 9/14/2016 6:00:47 PM FilterManager 6 None - File System Filter 'FileCrypt' (10.0, ‎2016‎-‎07‎-‎15T22:22:39.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

Information 9/14/2016 6:00:47 PM Ntfs (Microsoft-Windows-Ntfs) 98 None - Volume C: (\Device\HarddiskVolume2) is healthy. No action is needed.

Information 9/14/2016 6:00:47 PM FilterManager 6 None - File System Filter 'WdFilter' (10.0, ‎2016‎-‎07‎-‎15T22:25:21.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

Information 9/14/2016 6:00:47 PM FilterManager 6 None - File System Filter 'Wof' (10.0, ‎2016‎-‎08‎-‎05T23:45:24.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

Information 9/14/2016 6:00:47 PM FilterManager 6 None - File System Filter 'FileInfo' (10.0, ‎2016‎-‎07‎-‎15T22:26:05.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

now when thoes system filter managers run but doesnt freeze i get this

Information 9/14/2016 5:46:42 PM Kernel-Power 172 (203) - Connectivity state in standby: Disconnected, Reason: NIC compliance
(not sure if this is whats trying to load next but stop responding and freeze or what but not even sure what it is so ya)

Information 9/14/2016 6:00:47 PM FilterManager 6 None - File System Filter 'npsvctrig' (10.0, ‎2016‎-‎07‎-‎15T22:28:33.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

Information 9/14/2016 6:00:47 PM FilterManager 6 None - File System Filter 'FileCrypt' (10.0, ‎2016‎-‎07‎-‎15T22:22:39.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

Information 9/14/2016 6:00:47 PM Ntfs (Microsoft-Windows-Ntfs) 98 None - Volume C: (\Device\HarddiskVolume2) is healthy. No action is needed.

Information 9/14/2016 6:00:47 PM FilterManager 6 None - File System Filter 'WdFilter' (10.0, ‎2016‎-‎07‎-‎15T22:25:21.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

Information 9/14/2016 6:00:47 PM FilterManager 6 None - File System Filter 'Wof' (10.0, ‎2016‎-‎08‎-‎05T23:45:24.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

Information 9/14/2016 6:00:47 PM FilterManager 6 None - File System Filter 'FileInfo' (10.0, ‎2016‎-‎07‎-‎15T22:26:05.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

idk if this will help but each time it happens in the same stop each time


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. What anti virus is in use

2. What firewall is being used

3. Please explain this - I cannot understand what you mean


> idk if this will help but each time it happens* in the same stop* each time


I know what idk - I do not know
but what is the meaning of *in the same stop*

4. In view of the parts replaced one may presume that we are looking at a driver or software OR maybe your mouse
TRY another mouse as a starting point

5. *You have posted on another site - there is nothing wrong in that of course, but if the answer is found there please do let us know here, so that time is not wasted, posting suggestions, if you have already solved it.

6. *What please do you mean by freezing - the mouse cursor, windows on any app etc or some particular aspect
*
*


----------



## Tomlintm (Sep 17, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. What anti virus is in use
> 
> 2. What firewall is being used
> 
> ...


1 windows anti virus
2 windows firewall
3 when i say same spot means that when i posted the event logs it always happens after the file system filters are being loaded
4 i have tryed another mouse but still happens
5 yes i have posted on other sites but still no solution and i wouldent be here if my problem has been solved
6 freezing means the whole computer locks up no hdd flashing nothing will work untill i press the power button


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In view of all you have tried - including now, I know, the mouse and the complete replacement of many parts, and your extensive testing I do not think I have anything to suggest
Good luck with it.

I now realise that STOP was SPOT
and may I respectfully point out that I did say


> * but if the answer is found there please do let us know here*


I realise it has not been solved on the other sites

Good luck with it


----------



## Tomlintm (Sep 17, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> In view of all you have tried - including now, I know, the mouse and the complete replacement of many parts, and your extensive testing I do not think I have anything to suggest
> Good luck with it.
> 
> I now realise that STOP was SPOT
> ...


thanks for your help anyways


----------



## Dtoolman (Nov 24, 2008)

If it's freezing only during heavy video usage, like FPS video games, I would suggest you simply change the speed of your RAM is BIOS. Just up or down in extremely small increment. Save then re-boot. This solved a similar problem I was having with mine.


----------



## Tomlintm (Sep 17, 2016)

Dtoolman said:


> If it's freezing only during heavy video usage, like FPS video games, I would suggest you simply change the speed of your RAM is BIOS. Just up or down in extremely small increment. Save then re-boot. This solved a similar problem I was having with mine.


it freeze during idle, watching youtube videos, sufing the net playing video game 
i have already done the ram and back it down from 1866 to 1600 still no luck


----------



## Dtoolman (Nov 24, 2008)

What about changing the RAM voltage in small increments?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Clean boot it and see if it still freezes
If you have already tried that - then please list all you have tried

From Start, search for msconfig.
Select System Configuration from the search results.










On the Services tab of the System Configuration dialog box, tap or click to select the Hide all Microsoft services check box, and then tap or click Disable all.










On the Startup tab of the System Configuration dialog box, tap or click Open Task Manager.










On the Startup tab in Task Manager, for each startup item, select the item and then click Disable.










Close Task Manager.
On the Startup tab of the System Configuration dialog box, tap or click OK, and then restart the computer.


----------



## Tomlintm (Sep 17, 2016)

Dtoolman said:


> What about changing the RAM voltage in small increments?


the factory voltages are 1.5v for all sticks of ram


----------



## Tomlintm (Sep 17, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> Clean boot it and see if it still freezes
> If you have already tried that - then please list all you have tried
> 
> From Start, search for msconfig.
> ...


yes i have already tryed the clean boot stil freezes up
i reformated my drive multiable times even with a updated version of the windows 10 ISO 1511 and updated to 1607

1 i have completly replaced all components in my pc mins my ssd (i no its not my ssd b/c it still does it on a mechanical drive with out my ssd attached)
2 i set the turn of hard disk after to never then set it to 100000mins lol but no luck so its back to never again
3 pci express link state power management disabled
4 processor power management
min 100% max 100%
5 disabled C6 state
6 moved paging files to second drive
7 sfc /scannow and chkdsk
8 replaced sata cables
9 *USB selective suspend setting to DISABLED
10 Power Management tab of the Keyboard and Mouse Properties screen, ensure ONLY the "Allow this device to wake the computer" is checked
11 Power Management tab of all of the USB Root Hub items and USB Root Hub (xHCI) items have NOTHING checked
12 its for sure not temps i constently monitor them 
13 memtest 
14 always make sure my drivers are up to date
15 aggressive link state power management is disabled in the bios

im sure i tryed alot more but i just cant remember right now bad memory

*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

We are as far as I am concerned back to my post 4
good luck with it


----------



## Tomlintm (Sep 17, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> We are as far as I am concerned back to my post 4
> good luck with it


Thanks anyway for ur help


----------

